# What Does This Emoji Mean To You?



## GreenEyedJen (Jun 10, 2018)

I truly don't think I understand it's use in the forum. TIA.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 10, 2018)

I use it as a substitute for "Hmmm, okay, if you say so..." 






...or "Yeah, I said it..."


----------



## Farida (Jun 10, 2018)

Too me it’s the equaivalent when someone shows you their super ugly baby and you try to find something nice to say..


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 10, 2018)

All of the above and “somebody come get ya girl cus she trippin”.


----------

